# Vacmaster 112 under $600



## daveb (Apr 12, 2014)

I've been shopping chamber vacs for a little while. The Vacmaster 112 was over 700 on Amazon and most other websites. It's under 600 on Webrestaurant but out of stock. I was pleasantly surprised when Amazon dropped price yesterday to just under 600 and then today to 549. They just put one on the brown truck for me. 2 left.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003YE8FG0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I've no affiliation with either Vacmaster or Amazon, just a cheap SOB that spends to much on toys.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 12, 2014)

Dave you're going to love it. PM me after you get it and I'll give you some tips. I think I've about mastered it. It's not just put bag in and press start. Get some watermelon and dark Malibu coconut rum and make an infusion.


----------



## jgraeff (Apr 12, 2014)

I want one soo bad how much are the bags? And why types of bags do you guys use? I heard silicon I think is better?


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow, that is a great price.


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 12, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Get some watermelon and dark Malibu coconut rum and make an infusion.



hellz jah.


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 12, 2014)

I got a NIB VacMaster Pro 260 for $100 on eBay, and I'm in love. How much better is the chamber? I had no problems with liquid in bags (using the "pulse mode" and some care, though I've had to leave long necks on bags, which is a waste of plastic), and the 260 can do vacuum infusion and marinades in a vacuum container, which I haven't tried yet.


----------



## daveb (Apr 13, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Dave you're going to love it. PM me after you get it..



Thanks Dennis. Will do.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 14, 2014)

I've noticed it's been steadily lowering in price, good news for those that held out.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 14, 2014)

I think the price fluctuates. I bought mine about two years ago from a now defunct company names Quality Matters for $560 shipped. Worth every penny


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 15, 2014)

You guys are killing me. I can't afford all my hobbies. Still really want to get into sous vide and infusing.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Apr 15, 2014)

Awesome score, congrats!


----------



## CoqaVin (Apr 15, 2014)

Like someone made the cheaper Sous Vide circulators, someone needs to make a cheaper chamber vac


----------



## jgraeff (May 7, 2014)

I picked one of these up, do you guys know about increasing time for a certain size bag or anything? 

I did a large bag and got a good deal but not as good as some of the smaller ones.

I have the seal bar set to 6


----------



## daveb (May 7, 2014)

Mine is also set to 6 and bag size does not seem to affect the seal. Something I did while using a strip sealer for SV was to put a double seal on the closing end. I've not used my vacmaster for a "seal only" function but I'm sure it's doable. If any doubt about your primary seal just put a 2nd one outside of it.


----------



## jgraeff (May 7, 2014)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## Zwiefel (May 7, 2014)

I think what's in the bag is the key to seal times. And also the temperature of what's in the bag. 

Also, the seal by the vac master is already a double seal.


----------

